# (L) Left & (R) Right Stamped On The Rear Slide Bracket



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Where is it stamped? I've been randomly putting the brackets on but I read on a post that there is an L & R stamped on the brackets but I can't find it on my brackets anywhere. Fortunately when I line up my brackets to each other they are only 1/8" different. If possible can you take a picture of it and where it's at and post it?

Thanks.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine is only stamped on the right side. James


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Mine is the same, R stamped on one, nothing on the left.


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

GarethsDad said:


> Mine is only stamped on the right side. James


Thank you VERY much. I just looked at mine and it is barely readable, Not as deep as yours. I wouldn't have known it was an R if I didn't see yours









Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I used a label maker to mark mine. It is important to use the correct support at the correct locations. This is because they are most likely not adjusted the same and using them in the wrong place can cause the supports to not be loaded correctly. I had this problem when I bought my 21RS. The dealer didn't adjust the supports correctly and one support was taking all the load. I started having screw heads pop off one corner of the slide out. I took it back for repair, which they did. When it started happening again I got out my tape measure and measuring gaps. I figured out the whole slide out box would go out of square because one support wasn't taking any load. Took it back to the dealer, got them to fix it again and readjust the whole thing. Haven't had any problems since then.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

The reason the factory doesn't put an "L" on the left support is that Gilligan needed the "Ls".


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Mine don't have any "R" or "L" markings. I make no attempt at keeping track of which one goes on which side either. Never had a problem in 5 years.
It may be possible that back at the factory they occasionally get one where the rear slide is actually aligned well enough they don't need to unequally adjust the supports. Maybe it was built on Gilligan's week off.









Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> Mine don't have any "R" or "L" markings. I make no attempt at keeping track of which one goes on which side either. Never had a problem in 5 years.
> It may be possible that back at the factory they occasionally get one where the rear slide is actually aligned well enough they don't need to unequally adjust the supports. Maybe it was built on Gilligan's week off.
> 
> 
> ...


X2,

Our 28RSDS had no markings on the rails. I'll never know if the slide was installed that square or if Gilligan just didn't mark it. However, the rails were switched numerous times and likely the horizontal bars and angled supports got swapped since I had them separated for storage in the bumper. Never had a problem with mine.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Only one of our supports has a marking. The big R stamped. I use the rail supports dedicated to each a side. The adjustments are made for when the slide out is fully extended. I adjusted the support rails to allow the interior slide out seal, to seal evenly all the way around, when the slide out is fully extended.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok, here's a silly question.

When you say "right side" do you mean the passenger side like in a vehicle? or the drivers side?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

With my unit, it is pretty obvious that the brackets on the back wall of the trailer are not at the same height. The distance from those brackets to the bottom edge of the slide out cutout are off by around 1/8". The rest of you may not have the problem but just be aware it can exist. If it were off more, I would probably try to relocate the bracket.

As for left vs. right, I have always assumed the directions are when you are facing the rear of the trailer like you would when you install the supports.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Geeez! You guys never cut me any slack at all, do you?!

Gilligan


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

The standard I'm familiar with for left/right, etc. is that you face forward.

Thus the driver's steering wheel is on the left. The front passenger sits on the right side.

So slide bars should be the same--right/left facing forward.


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Scottps said:


> Mine is only stamped on the right side. James


Thank you VERY much. I just looked at mine and it is barely readable, Not as deep as yours. I wouldn't have known it was an R if I didn't see yours









Thanks again,
Scott
[/quote]
I was certain that my brackets were not marked UNTIL i saw the picture.








Sure enough one of them are marked with a R, it`s very light but now that I know where to look it`s easier to see.
Thanks for the great info. This site is priceless


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I hereby stand corrected. I went out and looked at the rails, and ever so faint, nearly obscured by the corrosion, was an "L" on one of them.
I swear I have looked at them before, because this isn't the first time this topic has come up, and never saw it. I had my reading glasses on this time....maybe that was the difference. I have been mixing them up for 5 years now. Anyway, I took a Sharpie pen and highlighted the "L", so now I can get them right 100% of the time instead of 50%.

Bob


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

When we bought our trailer, the prep guy at the dealer found the "right" one and marked it in black with his own Sharpie before we ever left the dealership. Apparently he did us a bigger favor than I knew at the time.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

SouthLa26RS said:


> Only one of our supports has a marking. The big R stamped. I use the rail supports dedicated to each a side. The adjustments are made for when the slide out is fully extended. I adjusted the support rails to allow the interior slide out seal, to seal evenly all the way around, when the slide out is fully extended.


x 2


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I looked and looked and have never been able to find a stamp on either of mine.


----------

